# Χάσι



## winegrower

Ξέρετε φαντάζομαι το παιδικό εκείνο άσμα: " Ήρθε μια γριά απ' την πόλη κι έφερε το χάσι-χάσι, Παναγίτσα μου να χάσει".
Διάβασα κάπου ότι χάσι ονομάζανε κατά την εποχή της τουρκοκρατίας τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία, κτήματα κλπ της γυναίκας του Σουλτάνου.
Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και αν έχει σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο τραγουδάκι. Ξέρει κανείς να με διαφωτίσει;


----------



## ireney

Καλησπέρα. Για το "χάσι" βρήκα γκουγκλίζοντας (ψάξε τα βιβλία με τις λέξεις «χάσι σουλτάνος») πως ήταν τα κτήματα/περιοχές που ανήκαν στον σουλτάνο και απέδιδαν φόρο κλπ απευθείας σ' αυτόν. Ο σουλτάνος είχε την ευχέρεια να παραχωρήσει ένα χάσι σε όποιον ήθελε. 
Όσο για το τραγουδάκι, ιδέαν δεν έχω.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

*Definition of has in Turkish English dictionary*
appropriate
genuine, real, fine (person)
royal, belonging to the sultan
pure, unadulterated, genuine, real; of the best quality, of the highest quality, quality
Ottoman hist. a fief of over 100,000 akçe
peculiar to, special, proper to; pure, unmixed, unadulterated
private
peculiar
special
belonging to; special to; peculiar to, unique to
peculiar to
fief
inherent in
proper to
real
privy
appanage
(Nükleer Bilimler) intrisinc
particular

What is has - Sesli Sözlük


----------



## cougr

Εδώ πάντως λέει ότι είναι το _χάσιμο_.  ;;

http://www.nikospaschaloudis.gr/sitehtml/e-lexiko-b/392_.pdf


----------



## sotos

Δεν έχει σχέση με το τραγουδάκι. Αυτά τα παιδικά στιχάκια χρησιμοποιούν ψευδολέξεις χωρίς νόημα μόνο για χάρη της ομοιοκαταληξίας και του ρυθμού. π.χ. αμπεμπαμπλομ.


----------



## winegrower

ireney said:


> Καλησπέρα. Για το "χάσι" βρήκα γκουγκλίζοντας (ψάξε τα βιβλία με τις λέξεις «χάσι σουλτάνος») πως ήταν τα κτήματα/περιοχές που ανήκαν στον σουλτάνο και απέδιδαν φόρο κλπ απευθείας σ' αυτόν. Ο σουλτάνος είχε την ευχέρεια να παραχωρήσει ένα χάσι σε όποιον ήθελε.
> Όσο για το τραγουδάκι, ιδέαν δεν έχω.


Είναι πολύ γνωστό στιχάκι από τα λεγόμενα λαχνίσματα ή count-out ryhmes if you like και απορώ που δεν το ξέρεις.


----------



## winegrower

sotos said:


> Δεν έχει σχέση με το τραγουδάκι. Αυτά τα παιδικά στιχάκια χρησιμοποιούν ψευδολέξεις χωρίς νόημα μόνο για χάρη της ομοιοκαταληξίας και του ρυθμού. π.χ. αμπεμπαμπλομ.


Και σε μένα φάνηκε τραβηγμένο αλλά το διάβασα στο μυθιστόρημα  "Άγιοι & Δαίμονες" του Καλπούζου που τον θεωρώ σοβαρό συγγραφέα (αυτός που έγραψε το Ιμαρέτ) γι' αυτό θέλησα να το διασταυρώσω.


----------



## sotos

Οι νέοι δεν ξέρουν "λαχνίσματα" γιατί δεν παίζουν πλέον τέτοια παιχνίδια όπως κρυφτό κτλ. Από τότε που ήμουν μικρός θυμάμαι αρκετά, τα περισσότερα των οποίων δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα. Όπως "_κοπερ-τι-το-κοπερ-τι .._.". Απομονώνοντας όμως κάποιες συλλαβές μπορεί να βρείς ότι μοιάζουν με κάποιες λέξεις ελληνικές η ξένες.


----------



## winegrower

sotos said:


> Οι νέοι δεν ξέρουν "λαχνίσματα" γιατί δεν παίζουν πλέον τέτοια παιχνίδια όπως κρυφτό κτλ. Από τότε που ήμουν μικρός θυμάμαι αρκετά, τα περισσότερα των οποίων δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα. Όπως "_κοπερ-τι-το-κοπερ-τι .._.". Απομονώνοντας όμως κάποιες συλλαβές μπορεί να βρείς ότι μοιάζουν με κάποιες λέξεις ελληνικές η ξένες.


----------



## Perseas

Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ τη δική μου εμπειρία. Μετά από αρκετές μέρες θυμήθηκα σήμερα ότι κάποιοι άλλαζαν τα λόγια του τραγουδιού για γούρι (όπως λέγαμε) και το έλεγαν έτσι: «Ήρθε μια γριά απ' την πόλη κι έφερε το κερδίσι-κερδίσι, Παναγίτσα μου να κερδίσει». Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει λέξη «το κερδίσι».


----------

